# Questions on the Symposium



## Mark Lynn (Jul 8, 2003)

This post isn't about questioning DR. B. about the need for the Symposium or anything like that.  It's about trying to get some info about where it's at how far from the airport and things like that.  And it's mainly for Datu Tim and Dr. B.  However if anyone else has any info please let me know.

1) Dr. B. how far from the (BUF) Buffalo airport is the Symposium, about how long of a drive is it?

2) And can you give me (us, who might be traveling in by air)simplifed directions from the airport to the place? (Major highways and the main streets should work)

3) Datu Tim: in 1999 you held a joint seminar with GM Remy and Dr.Gyi do you remember the name of the hotel you put GM Remy up at?  It was there at the airport (or pretty close to it).  I thought I might stay there again.

4) Also it looks as if when I get to Buffalo on Friday I'll get there several hours early anyone want to get together and work out some, or whatever.

Due to some unforeseen circumstances and my own lackadasical attitude, procastination etc. etc. I forgot to make my hotel reservations, car rental etc. etc. early.  So I'm posting this in hopes of getting answers in a pretty quick format.  

Thank you
Mark


----------



## Emptyglass (Jul 8, 2003)

Hi Mark:

1. Almost anywhere in the Buffalo area is about 20 mins. apart with traffic. 

2. These should get you there:

ECC City Campus is at 121 Ellicott St. The Symposium is still in the Field House facility I believe.

1. 	Start going towards the AIRPORT EXIT on AIRPORT ACC 	0.0 miles 
2. 	Continue on AIRPORT EXIT towards NEW YORK THRUWAY 	0.1 miles
3. 	Continue on AIRPORT ACC 	0.1 miles
4. 	Continue on RT-33 WEST 	9.2 miles 
5. 	Turn Right on SWAN ST 	0.1 miles
6. 	Turn Right on ELLICOTT ST 

3. NA.

4. I'm sure there will be a group working and imbibing on Friday at some point. 

Hope these help. Anyone who has additional information, corrections or the proper answers please chime in.

Man, I'm excited about this thing!

See you there,

Richard Curren


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Boar Man _
> *3) Datu Tim: in 1999 you held a joint seminar with GM Remy and Dr.Gyi do you remember the name of the hotel you put GM Remy up at?  It was there at the airport (or pretty close to it).  I thought I might stay there again.
> 
> 4) Also it looks as if when I get to Buffalo on Friday I'll get there several hours early anyone want to get together and work out some, or whatever.*



3. Days Inn Hotel         
4345 Genesee
Cheektowaga, NY 14225
(716)631-0800 

4. Anyone how gets in early and wants to bang stick, feel free to stop at my school:

Horizon Martial Arts         
252 Center Rd
West Seneca, NY 14224 
Phone (716) 675-0899   Cell (716) 432-0600
Maps and directions: http://www.wmarnis.com/2003nycamp/map.html


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 8, 2003)

Richard
Thanks for the information.  That will be helpful in getting around.

Tim
Is this by the Buffalo airport?  I remember it wasn't to far from your school.  I seem to think it was right outside of the airport but I could be wrong.

Thanks again
Mark


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Boar Man _
> *Richard
> Thanks for the information.  That will be helpful in getting around.
> 
> ...



Yes, it is right across the street from the airport.


----------



## Emptyglass (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Mark:

Everything is pretty close to everything else in the Buffalo area and there are always about 3 ways you can go to get anywhere. See you at the Symposium! 

Richard


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Boar Man _
> *This post isn't about questioning DR. B. about the need for the Symposium or anything like that.  It's about trying to get some info about where it's at how far from the airport and things like that.  And it's mainly for Datu Tim and Dr. B.  However if anyone else has any info please let me know.
> 
> 1) Dr. B. how far from the (BUF) Buffalo airport is the Symposium, about how long of a drive is it?
> ...



Mark,

Just drop me a line with your arrivial time and i will see if I or one of my associates can pick you up at the airport and take you directly to the hotel or ECC depending on which is appropriate.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info

In order to avoid paying a huge plane fare on such short notice I'll be flying into Pittsburg (Friday morning) and driving to Buffalo.  So I'll be renting a car and driving in (I hear it's about 3 hours?).  Plans have changed big time over the past couple of days with trying to get to Buffalo once I found out the flights were pretty booked up and the airlines are charging a premium $$$$ price.  Anyone driving from Pitt who wants a ride or to share a ride let me know, maybe we can work something out.

Silly me I didn't think about the tourist trade with the falls in Buffalo.  Oh well.  Now we'll see if I can get a room.

Mark

I look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2003)

Any interim reports? How's the turnout?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 13, 2003)

Just finished. To tired to type. Night-night.


----------

